# More boers that I want.



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2011)

These aren't the best pictures, but what do you all think of these doeslings? They are all trads.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2011)

Yep, they're boers.

Aside from that, the pictures don't show much.  They "look" wide enough, but w/ out seeing them individually...I dunno.
I'd ask about teat structure.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2011)

The person said she couldn't get the best picture today since it was raining and well we know goats are wimps when it comes to rain.  They are $175 each and $150 it I get two. I'm waiting for the person to reply to ask more questions about the girls.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Some of them look not as 'rumpy' as I like meat goats to look. Their hind "should" look like if you took the skin of you'd see the best roast ever.  But if you have a buck with a large butt, that can be fixed.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm glad you all keep me from getting just whatever I think st "pretty"!  My poor buck has no rump, just a pretty color and a sweet personality. After he's used a few times I'll be getting a big butted buck for sure....of course with some help for you all! I go too much on a pretty face, nice color, and the one that comes running to me! This person has a beautiful dapple buckling, too bad they want $1000!   He is just down right GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

The first one in the picture has a pretty bad slope to her rump. the buck you have know isn't going to improve on that.  Probably for 150  they are nice starter doelings. that is pretty much meat prices right now.  Unless it is just they way they are standing the two in the middle look to have less of a slope than the two on the ends.  

If you decide to get them. go with the straightest looking tope line. as long as their isn't much difference every where else. 

Don't forget to look at teats,  As about the sire's and does' teats?  see what they say.   

The one on the far end would be considered a paint, the other one with a smaller spot over her shoulder blade may also be considered a paint, can't quit tell how big it is.  I beleive it says in the books more than a 2" spot anywhere on there body would be considered paint.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you 20! You are always very helpful. I'm still trying to understand what "top line" means, I'm guessing you are looking for the one that has the most straight back from the neck all the way to the tail, kinda like I would be looking at a cow? Is that correct?

I personally liked the second closest doe, her back looks to be pretty straight to me, I like how her tail lays on her back.
Here is the site that they are at... http://www.creekbottomfarms.com/default.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 9, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Thank you 20! You are always very helpful. I'm still trying to understand what "top line" means, I'm guessing you are looking for the one that has the most straight back from the neck all the way to the tail, kinda like I would be looking at a cow? Is that correct?
> 
> I personally liked the second closest doe, her back looks to be pretty straight to me, I like how her tail lays on her back.
> Here is the site that they are at... http://www.creekbottomfarms.com/default.html


I agree, the second closest looks to have the best top-line, atleast from those pictures. The curl-up of her tail is a good indication she has less of a slope on her rump.  The higher the tail set, the more curled up the tail will look. But it could just be the moment she flilpped up her tail. Let them walk around and watch how they move. Don't worry about color or how friendly one of them is. Look at how gallant it appears to be standing, a poor top-lined animal will look like it is not feeling well and look like it is standing there dumpy.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Like for this girl I like the roundness of her butt, she has pretty good width but in a buck I want better front legs, a slightly wider chest, a longer neck and a little bit straighter top line.   At least that is what I would be looking for. Everybody has their own favorite trait to correct in a goat. 









I would say for meat goats where you are going to get the most bang for your buck when you are putting on weight is hind quarters, back/loin, shoulders and then neck.  If you are just breaking down the animal by butchering areas these are the ones to improve.  

For production you need good feet/legs.  That means that when you draw a line from shoulder to front foot to back foot to hip and back to shoulder you are aiming for a square.  A trapezoid at least.  If those lines are all cattywompus then you need to breed to improve that.   Pasterns/ankles are important. You also want goats that require less foot trimming, or if their hooves grow quickly that they toe out and not under.  The red boer I have tends to grow long frontal toenails but quickly wears them down/off and it doesn't effect her foot alignment or curve under and cause foot rot.  I think if we had a few more rocks it wouldn't even be an issue.  Her kids are pretty much all terminal anyway so I haven't bred to correct it yet.   

As far as a top down perspective I like the hind end wider than the front end.  You want well spaced shoulders to support the animal but not splayed out.  The rear needs to be wide enough to easily kid and not constrict the udder or udder access.  

For teats udders. I like 1x1 but will deal with a super clean 2x2 which is what the above doe is.  She will ONLY be bred to a 1x1 CLEAN buck and any 2x2 kids she produces will be terminal.  

Hope this helps. Didn't mean to hijack the post with a "this is what I look for" but eh.. coffee makes me type a lot.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful goat, I've been trying to find a doe that is nice like that but also affordable for me, and somewhat close to my area. It's not as easy as you'd think. :/


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

I got her in a trade actually. She and the red doe Louise that is currently pending to pop.  A friend of mine wants to do meat goats and the lady that had these wanted dairy and not meat so I swapped 3 of my dairy for these two girls that were both supposed to be bred. I think the above goat wasn't and was bred by my Nubian buck.  Oh well.   The deal was I swapped mine dairy for the meat, then I keep the meat until they kid, the kids are mine to keep/sell and my friend is buying the does off of me.  

 So.... I will have her kids soon.  Available.  Also what ever Louise throws.  Louise is 50/50 B/Nub.   and bred to a 100Boer.   The goat above (Thelma- can you tell they escaped as kids?)  is high percentage boer bred to a Nubian. 

I am fairly certain my she'll say no, but I can ask if she wants to sell Thelma above.  I doubt it because when she runs she is meat in motion. You can just see those muscles rippling.




Edit because I can't remember which one is named what.  Time for more coffee.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 9, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> The one on the far end would be considered a paint, the other one with a smaller spot over her shoulder blade may also be considered a paint, can't quit tell how big it is.  I beleive it says in the books more than a 2" spot anywhere on there body would be considered paint.


I have to disagree with this statement unless it's a USBGA standard. The ABGA does not have a color standard and the IBGA's is more then 15% of the body must have color not including the head. 
All of the does are traditional or traditional with spot over shoulders.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic: can you define "cattywompus"?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> SuburbanFarmChic: can you define "cattywompus"?


Hey now that's a highly classified technical term.  Like thingie.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh Neener  - I found something for you.   

http://www.springbreezefarm.com/salecatalog.html 


This is the breeder list for the boer breeders sales in our area every year.   Best of the fair this year was by Debbie Kobayashi.  Nice long girls with BIG butts.  (and I cannot lie, you other brothers may deny) .... sorry... it pops into my head EVERY time I write it. Sometimes it makes it down to my fingers.


Edit to mention that they aren't EVERY year. But 90% of this contact info should still be good.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

Life is short. If you want something, get it!!


----------



## neener92 (Sep 10, 2011)

Clean teats, doelings are 1x1. Sire is 1x1 and dams are 2x2. I've asked for her to send a butt pic, side pic, and front pic of the second doeling. The two closest are 50%. Is $175 a good price for one of these does, I plan on just getting one.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 12, 2011)

Would you look at that dappled butt!!! I so want it, not just the butt, but the whole goat!!!

Here is the second girl, what do you all think of her? The other picture wouldn't load, but its about the same anyhow.


----------

